# Custom New York Yankee Theme bike



## CAT341

This was a project that took almost 18 months.  The parts are all vintage parts that were either NOS or as close to NOS that I was able to obtain, some of the parts were rechromed.  I wanted to incorporate some of the most notable Yankee symbols associated with the New York Yankees. (needless to say my sons and I are Yankee fans).  After the bike frame, fork and fenders was media blasted it was powder coated and then professionally painted.  What I ended up incoorporating into the bike was:
_All the retired players numbers including #42 to honor Jackie Robinson (on the down tube)
All of the World Championship years listed on the chain guard.
The interlocking N.Y. on the chain guard.
Pinstripes along the frame.
The distinctive freize or facade that surrounds the upper deck of the stadium (on the front fender) 
The top hat & bat logo (on tank)._

I also used Schwinn grips and had the Schwinn darts painted on the fork to keep some Schwinn originality






.


----------



## ericbaker

Yankees Suck


but real nice work if i out the logo blinders on.


----------



## Springer Tom

Hey Eric, notice that he had to use the chainguard for all those WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS, if you build a red sux bike you can put all of theirs on the valve cap


----------



## unknown52

I built an A's bike just like that but it only cost 100, I bet that thing cost 2000.


----------



## ericbaker

you'd need at least both valve caps


----------



## CAT341

unknown52 said:


> I built an A's bike just like that but it only cost 100, I bet that thing cost 2000.




You are pretty close........well worth it for the cause it was donated to.


----------



## Carbon

Awesome job, my best bud that passed on back in 97 would have loved it, he was a die hard Yankee's fan who was from Staten Island.


----------



## CAT341

Carbon said:


> Awesome job, my best bud that passed on back in 97 would have loved it, he was a die hard Yankee's fan who was from Staten Island.




Thanks,  Too bad your bud was able to see the Minor League team that played in Staten Island......The Staten Island Yankees started in 1999 I'm sure he would have enjoyed them also.
.


----------



## jackomeano

Im with Eric That bicycle would be great if it wasnt for all that yankee stuff all over it...
Just messin around great job! cat341


----------



## kngtmat

Peter Griffin: "Jets suck, Knicks suck, Yankees Suck. Krypton Sucks."


Cool job on the paint and everything.


----------



## CAT341

Thanks guys!.......That baby kept me busy for a year and a half but well worth the effort. Hey who knows maybe this year I will build a Red Sox's theme bike.


----------



## spoiled

*Great Job!*

When a bike is done to that level of quality I think an average person assumes it to be a brand new bike produced by a factory or large company. Us bike nuts well we can truly appreciate your efforts, Great Job!


----------



## CAT341

spoiled said:


> When a bike is done to that level of quality I think an average person assumes it to be a brand new bike produced by a factory or large company. Us bike nuts well we can truly appreciate your efforts, Great Job!




That is why I took the time to carefully explain as best I could each date code and serial number so when the organization decides to auction/sell or what ever they see fit with the bike they will have an idea of the value of the bike.  Not to mention what it might be worth to a dedicated Yankee fan (well at least I have plenty of great photos of the project as it was built)  


Thanks!


----------



## hotrodbob

good job but it not a cubbie bike


----------



## CAT341

*85 days until opening day 2012.......i need some baseball and warm weather to ride!*


----------



## Sulley

OCC did a bike a few years ago, kinda cool.  Sulley


----------



## CAT341

Hey Sulley,
OCC is about 5 miles from my house and I have to admit I used their idea for this build.


----------

